# empty 6 gallon tank?



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i recently stopped feeding my piranha and oscar feeders, and now i have an empty 6 gallon tank and i want to put something in it. what should i put in it? i want something fairly active, thats low maintanance and is cheap, i have a heater for it also. i really like he thought of a scorpion, or even a spider, but id prefer something that could be handled a bit more.


----------



## 383nova (May 1, 2007)

I handle my black scorpion everyday. Takes awile to get over the fear of them. just got to move slow and you will be fine.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i was thinkin about a scorpion, is it a emperor? how much did u pay for it? is i worth getting?


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

from everything i have read about emperors they are fairly boring scorps. with such large claws their isnt really a need to inject prey with venom. and i have read they dont seem very active. but this is just a generalization maybe you could get lucky and get an active one.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

is there something besides the scorpion that i could put in the tank that is more active, i want somehing that will eat in front of me and not be spooked every time i walk by


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

u could try other kinds of scorps. now these you wouldnt be able to handle. but i have heard that desert hairy and dune scorps are another decent choice. they use their tails to inject prey with venom. umm a tarantula could chill in a 6 gallon i suppose. they are pretty neat if you like bugs.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

due to the tank size you cant get something that active

scopions arnt active (more active a night though)
some things you can do are scorpion, another fish tank, frog like pacman or dart frog (probably th most active)

does this tank have a cover and you getting a heat light/heat pad?

you could also do a pygmy chamelion or a small sand boa or or corn snake (will need to upgrad but not that soon)


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

the tank has eveything, cover, heater a special basking light, it might be a 10 gallon tank i dont know, (found it on the side of the road for free w. all the suff) how much will one of them scorps. cost? do you think they are worth it? i dont want to look at it as being lucky, and im not as concerned about handling it as i am as it being an interesting and unique creature. and snakes are not an option


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

bigredjeep said:


> the tank has eveything, cover, heater a special basking light, it might be a 10 gallon tank i dont know, (found it on the side of the road for free w. all the suff) how much will one of them scorps. cost? do you think they are worth it? i dont want to look at it as being lucky, and im not as concerned about handling it as i am as it being an interesting and unique creature. and snakes are not an option


Emp. Scorps seem rly cool to have. I have not personally had one but have been taking care of them for around a year and half. They r not very active at all though...i find this is the same with most types of tarantulas. I say get 2 or 3 Anoles for your tank, you can Handel them but make sure your in a place where they can run away. Hell if its a 10 gal you might also be able to put a crested gecko (by far the best option)


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Cresteds need vertical space. you havent said the footprint, but id stick with an invert. Its so mean to put a vert no matter what it is in such a small cage. would u like a one room apartment? toilet right beside the oven?(so to speak)


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a black scorpain in a 10 gal tank. Its just the thought of having a scary pet. People will be shocked at what you have. I feed mine crickets. I am thinking of getting a trantula and dar frogs also. If you want more info. PM me. It be a pleasure helping you on them.
-Gary


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

around me red claws,emps and desert hairy go for around 30$ each (the cheapest i can buy (they are a small size (inch or two))
and then the price goes up for other types


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Get a scorpion


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wouldn't an emperor scorpion get too big for a 6 gallon tank? I'm looking at my 5.5 gal right now and it just seems so tiny, ya know?

I've seen emperor scorpions sold for as cheap as $10/each at a reptile expo/show that I was at back in May and as expensive as $60 at a pet shop. Depends on where you get 'em from.


----------

